# Time Sensitive Question - Help!



## ahzman (Mar 23, 2011)

I know this forum is for pros, but I have a pro question that I can't find an answer for. I have a taper coming in *today *to finish up some work and he plans to use Synko Fine Finish (green box) right over top of the already-taped inside corners.

FYI the inside corners are mudded in with yellow taping mud, but NOT YET coated with any mud. Will fine finish be ok, or should I insist on something like all-purpose?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

ahzman said:


> I know this forum is for pros, but I have a pro question that I can't find an answer for. I have a taper coming in *today *to finish up some work and he plans to use Synko Fine Finish (green box) right over top of the already-taped inside corners.
> 
> FYI the inside corners are mudded in with yellow taping mud, but NOT YET coated with any mud. Will fine finish be ok, or should I insist on something like all-purpose?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The guy is doing it right - he is a pro

All purpose is for the home handyman and eliminates the need to purchase 2 types of mud.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

If he or she is a real taper you will have no problems.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Trust your taper. Do you tape every day? No, so trust him.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A GOOD TAPER WOULD OF USED MESH TAPE AND HOTMUD:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's not funny,, well yeah.... It Is funny,,, :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## ahzman (Mar 23, 2011)

That's good to hear, thank you.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> A GOOD TAPER WOULD OF USED MESH TAPE AND HOTMUD:whistling2:


I LOVE MESH TAPE AND HOTMUD:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> A GOOD TAPER WOULD OF USED MESH TAPE AND HOTMUD:whistling2:


 
And I'm using it on my job now:thumbsup:
Rock on EK:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> I LOVE MESH TAPE AND HOTMUD:thumbsup::clap:


I LOVE HOTMUD,, I HATE MESH!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey ,,each to his own..


----------



## Toddr (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't use mesh tape in a barn..It's full of freakin holes!!Kinda defeats the purpose if you asked me..:whistling2:


----------

